# CZ 75 SP01 vs Smith & Wesson M&P Pro CORE



## Jayghf1978

I have been on the market for the CZ 75 SP01 for a few months now, unfortunately with no luck. I have been turning all the rocks to fulfill my satisfactions with CZ, but it seems like going to plan B might not be such a bad idea after all. I am tired of waiting and would want to own a pistol ASAP.

My plan B is Smith and Wesson M&P Pro CORE 9mm, available at local Gander Mountains for $729. I like Smith and Wesson alot, mainly for the ergonomics and the grip feel. It helps that Smith and Wesson is well known for its reliability, few shared negative experiences with the brand. My only beef is that everyone seems to have it, or have had it in the past. Can easily borrow it from friends on the range, without the need to claim my own; which is another reason why I held out for the CZ for so long, only one friend has the phantom. What would the experts advice on CZ75 SP01 vs the S&W M&P Pro CORE?

I originally considered more expensive models but decided to side with variety. Getting the M&P now can fulfill my desires for the moment, and allow me the patience to wait for the SP01.

Anyone with any input or advice is highly appreciated.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## VAMarine

Unless you plan on shelling out $450 for an optic you don't need the CORE, get the standard M&P.

If pressed I would say the M&P is the better pistol but opinions vary.


----------



## Jayghf1978

Thank you for the advice. I always liked the Smith &Wesson M&P 9, very excited to own my first handgun.


----------



## Overkill0084

Apple vs. Orange. CZ SP01 vs a gussied up M&P? Two entirely different critters. 
CZs can be a challenge to find just lying in the LGS display case. My local shop get's them in and they are gone fairly quickly, even the expensive custom shop models. That said, it's been my experience that most gun shops will order whatever they can to make the sale. It may take a while, but you'll eventually get it if it can be had. If you have no luck locally, check with Bud's or CZ custom.
FWIW, check somewhere other than Gander Mountain. That $729 price on that S&W is MSRP, not exactly a screaming bargain by any stretch. I would think that nearly anyone can beat that price if given a chance.


----------



## Philco

Jayghf1978 said:


> I have been on the market for the CZ 75 SP01 for a few months now, unfortunately with no luck. I have been turning all the rocks to fulfill my satisfactions with CZ, but it seems like going to plan B might not be such a bad idea after all. I am tired of waiting and would want to own a pistol ASAP.
> 
> My plan B is Smith and Wesson M&P Pro CORE 9mm, available at local Gander Mountains for $729. I like Smith and Wesson alot, mainly for the ergonomics and the grip feel. It helps that Smith and Wesson is well known for its reliability, few shared negative experiences with the brand. My only beef is that everyone seems to have it, or have had it in the past. Can easily borrow it from friends on the range, without the need to claim my own; which is another reason why I held out for the CZ for so long, only one friend has the phantom. What would the experts advice on CZ75 SP01 vs the S&W M&P Pro CORE?
> 
> I originally considered more expensive models but decided to side with variety. Getting the M&P now can fulfill my desires for the moment, and allow me the patience to wait for the SP01.
> 
> Anyone with any input or advice is highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Buds Gun Shop has this CZ in stock right now. Grab one before they are gone !

CZ-USA CZ P-01 9mm Black, 15 round $629.00 SHIPS FREE


----------



## Jayghf1978

Thank you all for your inputs. I am going for the Smith and Wesson .40 caliber for the moment. If a 9mm CZ I like becomes available I will snatch it without hesitation. This will give my collection some diversity. 

The only CZ models remotely available are Duty P07(smaller), the P01 (compact), and the CZ 75 (base). I would prefer to hold out for the SP01 tactical, the shadow target, or the full size P09.


----------



## goNYG

Jayghf1978 said:


> Thank you all for your inputs. I am going for the Smith and Wesson .40 caliber for the moment. If a 9mm CZ I like becomes available I will snatch it without hesitation. This will give my collection some diversity.
> 
> The only CZ models remotely available are Duty P07(smaller), the P01 (compact), and the CZ 75 (base). I would prefer to hold out for the SP01 tactical, the shadow target, or the full size P09.


The SP-01 is worth the wait, big time. Keep plugging away, you'll find one and you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Peterwolf

Jayghf1978 said:


> I have been on the market for the CZ 75 SP01 for a few months now, unfortunately with no luck. I have been turning all the rocks to fulfill my satisfactions with CZ, but it seems like going to plan B might not be such a bad idea after all. I am tired of waiting and would want to own a pistol ASAP.
> 
> My plan B is Smith and Wesson M&P Pro CORE 9mm, available at local Gander Mountains for $729. I like Smith and Wesson alot, mainly for the ergonomics and the grip feel. It helps that Smith and Wesson is well known for its reliability, few shared negative experiences with the brand. My only beef is that everyone seems to have it, or have had it in the past. Can easily borrow it from friends on the range, without the need to claim my own; which is another reason why I held out for the CZ for so long, only one friend has the phantom. What would the experts advice on CZ75 SP01 vs the S&W M&P Pro CORE?
> 
> I originally considered more expensive models but decided to side with variety. Getting the M&P now can fulfill my desires for the moment, and allow me the patience to wait for the SP01.
> 
> Anyone with any input or advice is highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


What's the problem? Are there no Cz 75 available?


----------



## Peterwolf

Jayghf1978 said:


> I have been on the market for the CZ 75 SP01 for a few months now, unfortunately with no luck. I have been turning all the rocks to fulfill my satisfactions with CZ, but it seems like going to plan B might not be such a bad idea after all. I am tired of waiting and would want to own a pistol ASAP.
> 
> My plan B is Smith and Wesson M&P Pro CORE 9mm, available at local Gander Mountains for $729. I like Smith and Wesson alot, mainly for the ergonomics and the grip feel. It helps that Smith and Wesson is well known for its reliability, few shared negative experiences with the brand. My only beef is that everyone seems to have it, or have had it in the past. Can easily borrow it from friends on the range, without the need to claim my own; which is another reason why I held out for the CZ for so long, only one friend has the phantom. What would the experts advice on CZ75 SP01 vs the S&W M&P Pro CORE?
> 
> I originally considered more expensive models but decided to side with variety. Getting the M&P now can fulfill my desires for the moment, and allow me the patience to wait for the SP01.
> 
> Anyone with any input or advice is highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Gunbroker has one. CZ-USA CZ 75 SP-01 For Sale - Buy CZ-USA CZ 75 SP-01 Online at GunBroker.com


----------



## Shipwreck

Peterwolf said:


> What's the problem? Are there no Cz 75 available?


The last post above yours was made 9 years ago....


----------



## Peterwolf

Sorry. Perhaps posts should not stay on forever...


----------

